# Think adding silica to M&P base will help w/suspension



## jblaney (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, so this is my dilemma--I want to use a suspension base that is natural like the SFIC bases, but they don't make one.   In fact, I can't find any suspension bases that don't have a bunch of ingredients I don't want in my soap.   

I read that silica is the main ingredient that creates the suspension.  This was from Stephenson M&P base:

The key ingredient in the Suspending melt and pour soap base is silica.  Silica creates a suspending matrix within the formulation, but that very  property can also be apt to trap in more air and create a cloudy  effect. 

So I'm thinking of purchasing some silica, either gel or powder, and adding to my base.  Has anyone tried this or worked with silica before.   Any pointers would be appreciated.  I know this is a long shot, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## lsg (Jun 28, 2013)

No, I haven't tried using silica.  I have read that letting the base start to thicken a little before adding objects will help with susupension.


----------



## froggybean37 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm with LSG! Whenever I've wanted to suspend anything I just stir until it cools considerably - you know it's ready when whatever you're wanting to suspend stops sinking to the bottom of your container in between stirs (it may start getting a bit congealed around the edges). I have never heard of adding silica, personally. Hopefully someone else knows...


----------

